# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Μία άνετη γωνίτσα.... Το δικό μας σταντ!

## marlene

*Να και το δικό μας σταντάκι...!!! 

Είναι μία θήκη για μαντίλια-ζώνες από το Ικεα που σκέφτηκε ότι θα ήταν ένα καλό δίχτυ για σκαρφάλωμα! Το έκανα πιο σταθερό με ξύλα κανέλας, που τα μικρά μου τα εκτιμούν ιδιαίτερα!  
Υπάρχει ένα σημείο που το έχω διπλώσει και δέσει, έτσι ώστε να μπορούνε άνετα κάπου να σταματήσουν πέρα από το να σκαρφαλώνουν.. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ξύλα που προεξέχουν, είναι τοποθετημένα έτσι ώστε τα πουλιά να προσγειώνονται άνετα επάνω τους. Αργότερα πρόσθεσα και φυσικά σκοινιά ώστε να συνδέονται και τα κλουβάκια με το σταντ..! Γενικότερα με έχει βολέψει πολύ για να τοποθετώ παιχνιδάκια αλλά νομίζω ότι κ τα πουλιά το έχουνε χαρεί. Ακόμα και τα αγριμάκια μου, δεν χτυπιούνται πια μέσα στο δωμάτιο αλλά αράζουνε εκεί!

Στο βίντεο στο τέλος ο Ερμής σας κάνει αυτοπροσώπως και μία ...ξενάγηση! 

Χαίρομαι πολύ που κάποιους βοήθησε στο παρελθόν και θα χαρώ να δώσει ιδέες κ σε άλλους στη συνέχεια!   *

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστούμεεεε!!! Λέω κ εγώ να κλέψω λίγο απο την ιδέα σου για να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο!  :winky:

----------


## daras

φανταστικη ιδεα!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ε ρέ τι "κατεβάζει" ένας γυναικείος εγκέφαλος με περίσσια φαντασία ..................................................  ...........................

----------


## marlene

> Ε ρέ τι "κατεβάζει" ένας γυναικείος εγκέφαλος με περίσσια φαντασία ..................................................  ...........................



*Δεν φαντάζεσαι όμως !!!*

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελειο ειναι!! Ωραια ιδεα!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε Μαρλεν.... φοβερο!!!!  Βεβαια η Αθηνουλα εχει κλεψει την ιδεα σου πιο πριν.... χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ καλό!!!!! εντυπωσιάστηκα μπορώ να πω!!!!!
 Σε ευχαριστούμε Μάρλεν!!! και φυσικά ευχαριστούμε και τον Ερμάκο για την ξενάγηση!!!!

----------


## marlene

> σε ευχαριστουμε μαρλεν.... φοβερο!!!!  βεβαια η αθηνουλα εχει κλεψει την ιδεα σου πιο πριν.... χα χα χα χα χα


*η αθηνούλα πήρε φωτό από τα σταντ μου με πμ κ προσπάθησε να φτιάξει κάτι ανάλογο..  και το κορίτσι το διευκρινίζει κιόλας.  εγώ δεν σας τα έδειξα νωρίτερα γιατί ήθελα να σας τα παρουσιάσω με τον ερμή να τα εξερευνά!...

.....αλλά άμα είσαι κακιασμένος άνθρωπος... *

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ωραια ηδέα είναι τέλειο.

----------


## Sissy

Έξυπνη ιδέα!!!ευχαριστούμε Μάρλεν!!

----------


## mitsman

Αγαπητη μου... εχει *κλεψει*......
τι δεν καταλαβες????? χα χα  χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## eva_jovi

Ωραία κατασκευή!

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι τελειοο0ο0!!!απιστευτα δουλεια...αν στο μελλον παρω κοκατιλ θα προσπαθησω να το κανω!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι απλα υπεροχο!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι όμορφη ιδέα!!! Μπράβο Marlene!!! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια σου αξίζουν!!! (πρέπει να επιχειρήσω να φτιάξω κι εγώ κάτι... παρόμοιο!! Θα σου οφείλω όμως πνευματικά δικαιώματα!)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ ωραίο πραγματικά.

----------


## polly

Πολύ όμορφη ιδέα και φαίνεται και πολύ πρακτική!Μπράβο!
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, επειδή είδα οτι έχεις παρκέ, βρωμίζουν πολύ τα φιλαράκια σου τον χώρο όταν τα έχεις ελεύθερα στο δωμάτιο?

----------


## marlene

*Αρκετά.. Αν μπορείς εύκολα να τους εκπαιδεύσεις να τα κάνουν μόνο στο κλουβάκι τους ή σε επιλεγμένα σημεία! Αν είναι σχετικά ήρεμα, πχ αν ανεβαίνουν στο χέρι, μπορείς να τους το μάθεις τόσο απλά:

- τα κοκατίλ "ενεργούνται" κάθε 15-20 λεπτά. (Νομίζω πως για όλα τα παπαγαλοειδή είναι παρόμοιο)
- μετράς λοιπόν 20' από την τελευταία φορά που ο φίλος σου ενεργήθηκε και ...την σωστή στιγμή τον βάζεις πάνω από το κλουβάκι σου λέγοντας μία λέξη σύνθημα, τύπου "κακά" , "puppie" ή ότι άλλο βολεύει. 
- με το που ο δικός σου ενεργείται τον ανταμείβεις με μια λιχουδιά που να του αρέσει, πχ ηλιόσπορο ή μίλλετ . Τον επιβραβεύεις μόνο όταν ενεργείται στο σημείο που θέλεις. Συνδέει έτσι το να κάνει τα κακά του στο σωστό σημείο με μία λιχουδιά!

Με το καιρό θα πηγαίνει στο ίδιο σημείο για να κάνει τα κακά του από συνήθεια κ όχι επειδή περιμένει κάποια λιχουδιά.. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με τον Ερμάκο κ νομίζω δουλεύει.... 

Τώρα για πούπουλα κτλ, είναι το ίδιο με όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβάκι νομίζω.. 
*

----------


## teoblack

εξαιρετικό!!!

----------


## BanOr

Πολυ ωραια η βαση Μαρλεν!
Και ο Ερμης υπεροχος!!

----------


## marlene

*Ευχαριστούμεεε....!!!!!!!    *

----------

